# Van Staal anyone????



## Cooper (Feb 8, 2003)

Hello out there. Just been wondering what all the hype is on the Van Staal reels. Does anyone use them? If so, are they really worth the money? There's something about the look of them that attracts my attention and I hear they're great reels. So Van Staal owners, please let me know if its not just hype and a big price tag that comes with the reels. Thanks 
Coop


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The main reason to get and use a Van Staal is you will be dunking the reel in saltwater. They are well made(from all the descriptions I have read). This board is mostly mid Atlantic Board you will find the Van Stalls used more often in the North East. I don't know of anybody here that uses one. Now Sand Flea should concider one with his dunkin' of "things".


----------



## Cooper (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Digger, I plan on fishing south Jersey when I get out of this landlocked state called New Mexico. I saw a few guys using Van Staals in the Sebastian Inlet in Florida last May. Maybe they just like the flashiness of it. Who knows.
Coop


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I don't like them--they are about smooth as a reel that has been dunked 40 or 50 times, plus you have to sell your first born to buy it.

I'm actually considering buying an el cheapo plastic reel every year or so and tossing it when it goes bad. They're light, cheap, and at $30-$40 a pop, disposable. Yeah, it'll look funny to have a cheap reel on a Loomis, but I have an older Shimano cheapy on another rod and it's held up great for several years and is light as a feather.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

It's another top end high tolerence reel, but worth the price tag? Sure, if you can afford it. Most of the people I know that have them don't use them in the surf though- mainly offshore spinning reels, and when you look to offshore tackle, 400-500$ is not a whole lot when you consider a tiaga, accurate, duel, albacore, or even international is going to cost anywhere from 500-3000$+ In perspective, the VS really isn't all that much.

I suppose you also have to consider the alternatives. What other large spinners are there, compared to the Penns, Mitchels, etc- yeah they are expensive. I would say- if you can afford it, then it's not overpriced. Hype is hype, but most likely its there for a reason. 

They are a well built reel using billet AL, titanium, ss, and all the works. Sealed dual bearing drag, like capacity that would choke a donkey, etc. Might be a little overkill for stripers and other local fish, kind of like hunting squirrels with RPGs  , but like almost anything- if you take care of it, then it will last a while. 

Now the 200$ VS pliers- I would call that a whole different story. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

Buy a Nautil and a couple strippers


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Salty,

You actually like the way those things feel? They're gummy as hell--about as smooth as a paunchy 45-year old with a comb over. They're pretty, they're light, and they're tough. But they feel like crap to fish with. I don't get it.  

I bought a Spheros last week but there's something wrong with it--it sticks on the top part of the spool's up and down. I'm taking it back once the snow is less than three feet deep and the mastodons quit running down my street.


----------



## Cooper (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey Sand Flea, why dont you hitch a ride on a Mastodon to the beach. You just might make it! Thanks for the reply

Coop


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Flea that is ROFLMAO. 
I still believe more Van Staal's are used wade to swim fishing than offshore(I'm sure the large unit is out there).
In reality there are 2 reel lines that claim they can be dunked and keep fishing, they are Van Staal's and The Mitchell Nautalis. There is a slight difference in price (4X). So if you know you are going to get wet your choice is A or B. I just sprayed my Stradic with Reel Magic and it is just fine(it has been under a few times) after one minor cleaning, it is a real pain getting into.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Well, since I'm being called on it; I can't see myself ever owning a VS. I just can't see any possible way that 400-500$ could be justified in a spinning reel. I don't care what you're catching with it. Heck- don't think I would go near there for a conventional- might get close since some of the new generation of conventionals are getting up and over the 300$ mark (ie. Calcutta TEs and Trinidads), and one of those may be finding its way into my roster. 

I don't care much for the way the VSs feel- I especially hate the cold knobby handle. I don't think that they would make very good lure reels, but alright for bait soaking, and I know they are fine for trolling. I just thought I would throw out a few plus marks and keep some of the opinions out. 

But, no, can't say I care much for them, I think there is quite a bit of hype. Here comes the rant... Any company that can market and sell 200$ pliers, market a 300-500$ rod that drops out faster than a drunk monkey, and sell shiny arse gold reels that you can't even break down and maintain yourself unless you get the upgraded model with a removable side plate and spend 90$ a year or more for the replacement parts, or get the other reel that you have to send back every year to keep your hell freezes over warranty valid- they have some issues. If its shiny, and the color of gold, and I'm paying a buttload of money, then it better freakin' be gold. I think I'll stick to my Van Houtenshtallingers  and Shimanos.   

Ok- hopping off the soapbax,

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the Shimano Stella would be worth that type of money because of the gear ratios and features.Van Stalls probliy junk with a high price tag.This time last week the Mastradons were passing me up going 60mph on a snowey road.It was a stampede


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Still here in the IO. About 90 F yesterdy. Same me a mastadon for bait.


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

I don't think I could ever bring myself to spring $400-500 for any reel. But if waterproof intrigues you, read this article before considering a Mitchell Nautil.
http://www.stripersurf.com/nautil.html


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You gotta be a tough man to own a VS! Check out the profiles on their website...  
http://www.vanstaal.com/profiles/index.html


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I think if I told my other half I spent $400 to $500 in a fishing reel I would be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll have to save that link to the Van Staals, that way when people call me crazy for fishing the outside bar @ Lynnhaven or Chicks I can show them just how crazy guys do get about catching fish. I'm just not worthy. I also agree w/ cocoflea I don't know about sleeping w/ the fishes but it wouldn't be w/ her for a while!!


----------

